#ubuntu-us-wa 2010-12-24
<valorie> Merry Christmas to all!
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-19
<Lancelot> hi everyone
<shannonlucas> Howdy
<Lancelot> how's it going?
<shannonlucas> I'm writing some creative fiction
<shannonlucas> (translation: project time estimates)
<shannonlucas> You?
<Lancelot> packing
<Lancelot> I also proposed a talk for linuxfest
<shannonlucas> The NW LinuxFest or a different one?
<Lancelot> NW
<shannonlucas> Cool. I'm going to try to make it this year.
<shannonlucas> What's your talk on?
<Lancelot> embedded hardware development in linux
<Lancelot> so programming microcontrollers
<shannonlucas> Ooooh
<Lancelot> all I have right now are microchip brands stuff
<Lancelot> I'm getting some atmel things
<Lancelot> and if I can parallax as well
<shannonlucas> Beagleboard?
<Lancelot> I'm hoping for a 2 hour session so I can demo them
<Lancelot> I don't wanna get too fancy
<Lancelot> this is supposed to be a basic intro to using simple micros
<shannonlucas> RaspberryPI then?
<Lancelot> also, the beagleboard doesn't really count...
<Lancelot> it's a computer, not a microcontroller
<Lancelot> same thing
<Lancelot> not a microcontroller >.>
<Lancelot> it's a computer
<Lancelot> the talk is focusing on microcontrollers
<shannonlucas> Oh, you're doing system on a chip
<Lancelot> yes
<Lancelot> like this stuff: http://www.microchip.com/ParamChartSearch/chart.aspx?branchID=8181&mid=14&lang=en&pageId=75
<shannonlucas> So actually running Linux on the SoC, or just using Linux as the dev environment for them?
<shannonlucas> Either way, that'd be worth the drive.
<Lancelot> using linux as a dev envrionment
<Lancelot> microcontrollers don't run operating systems
<shannonlucas> What? You can't shoehorn one in? :p
<Lancelot> usually
<shannonlucas> 8-bit Linux for the win! :p
<Lancelot> I don't see that ending well...
<shannonlucas> hehehe
<Lancelot> micros aren't really meant for that
<shannonlucas> When are they going to announce the session selection?
<Lancelot> in february I think?
<Lancelot> that's when they open up the voting
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-20
<bkerensa> valorie: I hope you are planning on coming down for OSCON and Open Source Bridge this year
<bkerensa> I'm already working on trying to get a booth at both
<valorie> not sure about OSB
<valorie> OSCON for sure
<valorie> life permitting, of course
<valorie> between my dad and my old doggie, I'm jumping, lately
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-12-21
<bkerensa> valorie: I sent you some interview questions if you are interested in the interview on OMG
<bkerensa> :)
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-12-16
<cj> Salt: I blogged... let me grab that for you...
 * cj bludgeons his way in to his VM in PHX
<cj> nope.  ssh server is down.  I might want to reboot...
<cj> I'm going to try getting a console with this java browser plug-in first, though.
<cj> whee.  they've got an expired cert on their console app.  This yak really needed some shaving.
<cj> I like the "use force" checkbox next to the "reboot" button in the stormondemand.com web UI
<cj> https://wp.colliertech.org/cj/?p=1438
<cj> Salt: done and done
